# laser bar and chains



## bigd74 (Nov 20, 2011)

i'm trying to get some opinions on the quality of these bars and chains i cut mostly as a hobby and firewood maybe 5-6 cords a year with a ms170and a 290.how do they compare with the stuff baileys sells?


----------



## craig71 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have used evey brand of chain on the market, including Laser. In my opinion there was no good or bad brand of chain, buy the Laser chain and bar and I am sure they will meet your cutting needs.


----------



## madhatte (Nov 20, 2011)

craig71 said:


> In my opinion there was no good or bad brand of chain



That'll be a hard opinion to stand behind. Quality varies not only between manufacturers but even within different production runs of the same parts by the same manufacturer! I don't know anything about Laser chain or bars, and I suspect that's a telling fact -- if they're not in the shops hereabouts, it's likely because the cutters don't use them. Folks who make a living with a saw get mighty picky about stuff lasting long enough. There are some secret surprises to be found -- re-branding is common -- but you have to know what you're doing to not end up with a worthless hunk of sub-standard steel.


----------



## paccity (Nov 20, 2011)

i havn't herd of it before, but sometimes no news is not good news.


----------



## PB (Nov 20, 2011)

The replaceable tip bars are the same that Bailey's sold previously under the Carlton brand. The single rivet (Oregon style) bars are made in Germany and have a pretty good reputation. The Laser Forestry Pro are made by Tsumura and are the same as Total brand bars and are by far my favorite. If you are looking at the laminated bars, they are the same as the Carlton hobby champ and are imported from Taiwan. I have not used the single rivet style, but have many hours on the other 2 styles. I know several of my laminated bars are from Cutter's Choice (they own the laser brand) because they are based in my hometown. 

You can't go wrong with anything they sell except for the cheap chain (Pro-Kut), stick to the Laser branded stuff.


----------



## eat a peach (Nov 20, 2011)

PB said:


> The replaceable tip bars are the same that Bailey's sold previously under the Carlton brand. The single rivet (Oregon style) bars are made in Germany and have a pretty good reputation. The Laser Forestry Pro are made by Tsumura and are the same as Total brand bars and are by far my favorite. If you are looking at the laminated bars, they are the same as the Carlton hobby champ and are imported from Taiwan. I have not used the single rivet style, but have many hours on the other 2 styles. I know several of my laminated bars are from Cutter's Choice (they own the laser brand) because they are based in my hometown.
> 
> You can't go wrong with anything they sell except for the cheap chain (Pro-Kut), stick to the Laser branded stuff.


 I for one thank you for the info, thought about some of their stuff for a backup and was hesitant to pull the trigger. Information rep headed your way!


----------



## craig71 (Nov 20, 2011)

madhatte said:


> That'll be a hard opinion to stand behind. Quality varies not only between manufacturers but even within different production runs of the same parts by the same manufacturer! I don't know anything about Laser chain or bars, and I suspect that's a telling fact -- if they're not in the shops hereabouts, it's likely because the cutters don't use them. Folks who make a living with a saw get mighty picky about stuff lasting long enough. There are some secret surprises to be found -- re-branding is common -- but you have to know what you're doing to not end up with a worthless hunk of sub-standard steel.



Dude, this guy cuts 5-6 cords of firewood/ year and is looking for a cheaper viable option to over priced Stihl/Husqvarna equipment. The laser bar and chains are fine and are probably manufactured in the same factory as the higher priced stuff. I have used Laser chains without issue(looks like Carlton to me)and I highly reccommend it to the OP.


----------



## PB (Nov 20, 2011)

craig71 said:


> Dude, this guy cuts 5-6 cords of firewood/ year and is looking for a cheaper viable option to over priced Stihl/Husqvarna equipment. The laser bar and chains are fine and are probably manufactured in the same factory as the higher priced stuff. I have used Laser chains without issue(looks like Carlton to me)and I highly reccommend it to the OP.



It is Carlton chain unless you have old chain (5+ years) then it might be Windsor. Older Laser bars were supplied by GB but haven't been for a couple of years now.


----------



## Troy G (Nov 20, 2011)

The rebranded Laser bars made by Tsumura are of the highest quality. No experience with anything else.


----------



## bigd74 (Nov 20, 2011)

thanks for the advice. i can get their stuff at dealer cost, and while i dont need top notch quality i dont want to buy total crap either.i figured they rebranded its good to know who is making it though.


----------



## shimaze (Jan 23, 2018)

So the Laser bars and chains are good as stated in the previous posts? Any change in that opinion in the last 3-1/2 years?

The seem to have good prices on them at this website:

Cutter's Choice 18" Laser Pro $45.99

Cutter's Choice 28" Laser Ultra $74.75

*Are these good (and correct) choices for my 550 & 395?
*


----------



## shimaze (Jan 23, 2018)

The big question is are the Laser bars & chains better than the stock bars & chains that come on the Husqvarna saws?


----------



## Ck0461 (Jan 23, 2018)

I bought a 36" laser bar and chain combo off ebay. Around $80 shipped. Chain was semi chisel and I filed it into a ripping chain. The bar has done fine for no more than I use it. I did have to smooth up the transition from the bar to the tip. It also had paint on the rails that I removed prior to running. I wanted to test the waters milling and have the ability to cut big stuff once without having a lot invested. It's worked out for now. I would expect to do some work to it befor using it though.


----------



## shimaze (Jan 23, 2018)

I am buying a new Husky 550XP and a 3965XP. Should I buy just the powerheads and put the laser bars on them or should I buy the saw complete with the bar & chains? I am getting a 18" and 28" bars for them.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 23, 2018)

How much will you use them? What’s the difference on pricing ? On an 18” bar I run cheap laminated bars. They hold up Fine. On longer bars is where I sorta look toward a better bar. I’ve never used laser. The only longish bar I have is husqvarna. Can’t help you out a ton on that. It’s a 32. Honestly though for sure on the 18 I’d buy whatever is cheap. I like the non replaceable tip Oregon. They are light . To me that’s kinda the whole idea on small saws. I use 18 on 346xp Check around


----------



## Ck0461 (Jan 23, 2018)

I'd buy with the b&c. If your sinking the cash into 2 brand new saws, why take the risk of being unsatisfied with a cheap b&c. I went cheap because it would see very limited use, and I don't have to depend on it.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jun 23, 2019)

Ck0461 said:


> I bought a 36" laser bar and chain combo off ebay. Around $80 shipped. Chain was semi chisel and I filed it into a ripping chain. The bar has done fine for no more than I use it. I did have to smooth up the transition from the bar to the tip. It also had paint on the rails that I removed prior to running. I wanted to test the waters milling and have the ability to cut big stuff once without having a lot invested. It's worked out for now. I would expect to do some work to it befor using it though.


I know this is an old post but I was wondering how you like this bar. How heavy is it? How is it holding up? I'm interested in getting a 36" bar and try some milling. Thanks

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronie (Jun 24, 2019)

ammoaddict said:


> I know this is an old post but I was wondering how you like this bar. How heavy is it? How is it holding up? I'm interested in getting a 36" bar and try some milling. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I've got 2 of the silver bars and they are Tsumura bars made in Japan. I also have an older white one that's made in Germany but the one I received Saturday is one of the white ones and it was made in China, getting sent back today. The Chinese one looks nice but the Archer bars are just as good, $20 less and come with better chain. I don't do a lot of cutting so I don't know how they would hold up milling.


----------



## Ck0461 (Jun 24, 2019)

I like my bar, it’s heavy, and isn’t showing any abnormal wear after two chains. I can’t compare it to any other long bar because this is the only one I’ve ever run. For the money and the amount I use it I have no complaints.


----------



## ammoaddict (Jun 24, 2019)

Ronie said:


> I've got 2 of the silver bars and they are Tsumura bars made in Japan. I also have an older white one that's made in Germany but the one I received Saturday is one of the white ones and it was made in China, getting sent back today. The Chinese one looks nice but the Archer bars are just as good, $20 less and come with better chain. I don't do a lot of cutting so I don't know how they would hold up milling.


Thanks, I may try an Archer bar.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ammoaddict (Jun 24, 2019)

Ck0461 said:


> I like my bar, it’s heavy, and isn’t showing any abnormal wear after two chains. I can’t compare it to any other long bar because this is the only one I’ve ever run. For the money and the amount I use it I have no complaints.


Thanks for the info. I'm thinking the weight might not be much of a factor in milling although I haven't tried it yet. The heavier bar might even help counterbalance the weight of the power head. I will probably try one or an Archer, which ever I can get cheaper. Either should be fine no more than I will use it.
Was the chain you refiled a full or semi chisel?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ck0461 (Jun 24, 2019)

Chain that came with my bar was semi chisel. I’ve used full comp chisel and skip tooth. I like the skip tooth since there is less teeth to sharpen.


----------



## Elitebowman (Aug 22, 2021)

craig71 said:


> I have used evey brand of chain on the market, including Laser. In my opinion there was no good or bad brand of chain, buy the Laser chain and bar and I am sure they will meet your cutting needs.


Hi, A friend of mine has a Stihl 038 Super chainsaw. There is a Laser Forestry Pro 24 " bar on it. I took it off looking for the stamp that would tell me how many drivers and what the pitch is. It doesn't have it on there. It has these numbers: 2025240721, under that it has O.E.M. something 10. I don't know if it is a 6,G,, C, or an O, or what before the 10. How can I tell the Pitch and how many drivers from those numbers in case he wants to buy a chain? Thank you for your time if you help me.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 22, 2021)

Bar and Chain Measuring Tool | Oregon Products







www.oregonproducts.com




This is a good little tool to keep in your wallet, most 24" bars are 81 or 84 drive links in 3/8ths.


----------



## Elitebowman (Aug 22, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Bar and Chain Measuring Tool | Oregon Products
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, thank you. I figured around 84 drive links, but I have to figure out the gauge size, .050 or .058. I can count the drivers but still need gauge. It doesn't have any numbers for Links, gauge or pitch on the bar. Just a series of numbers that I wrote on the Post. Thanks again for the Reply. Oh ya thanks for showing me that guide too.


----------



## ammoaddict (Aug 23, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Bar and Chain Measuring Tool | Oregon Products
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a cool little tool. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodslasher (Aug 23, 2021)

Elitebowman said:


> Hi, A friend of mine has a Stihl 038 Super chainsaw. There is a Laser Forestry Pro 24 " bar on it. I took it off looking for the stamp that would tell me how many drivers and what the pitch is. It doesn't have it on there. It has these numbers: 2025240721, under that it has O.E.M. something 10. I don't know if it is a 6,G,, C, or an O, or what before the 10. How can I tell the Pitch and how many drivers from those numbers in case he wants to buy a chain? Thank you for your time if you help me.


If you can tell me the chain brand and the number on the drive links, I should be able to tell you what gauge it is.


----------



## sean donato (Aug 23, 2021)

Laser is still made


Laser Sales Online - Models 038, 038Pro, 038 Super, 040, 041, 042, 044, 044M, 045, 046, 046M, 048, 056, 056S, 064, 066, 066 Magnum


I believe they are oem by sugihara, or at least the 20" light weight laser I have is.


----------

